# Would you find this useful? Website Idea.



## TaylorOtwell (Dec 25, 2008)

I have a strong interest in reformation family life, family worship, etc. I also have an interest in Technology.

I haven't found a website that I thought presented Reformed confessions and catechisms in a very "clean", user-friendly fashion. I also would like to begin a website that has resources to assist others in studying and practicing Biblical family life. 

So, tonight I worked on a sample to see if anyone else would find such a site helpful. The sample site just has the first three articles of the Belgic confession, and an example of what some of the other sections of the site could be. If you click on the articles on the confession, the text of them should expand out.

If any of you have any suggestions or comments, I would really appreciate you posting them! If you think such a site would not really be useful, please let me know that too!

http://www.arkansasreformed.com/reformationfamily


----------



## panta dokimazete (Dec 25, 2008)

looks well-organized by category, good and clean - would be very useful, I'd think


----------



## AThornquist (Dec 25, 2008)

panta dokimazete said:


> looks well-organized by category, good and clean - would be very useful, I'd think





Will the history have an English translation, as well? Yo no espeako latino.


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Dec 25, 2008)

Looks very nice. I would certainly add it as one of my Favorites.


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Dec 25, 2008)

AThornquist said:


> panta dokimazete said:
> 
> 
> > looks well-organized by category, good and clean - would be very useful, I'd think
> ...



Yes. The latin is just the filler that came with the open source web template.  

I thought the history section of the pages could give a brief background of the document and that circumstances of its writing.

If there is some interest, which it appears there is, I planned on buying www.reformationfamily.com


----------



## AThornquist (Dec 25, 2008)

That would be a great URL. It is simple and germane, thus easy to remember.


----------



## PresbyDane (Dec 25, 2008)

I personally would be very interested in seeing a page like that one, so if you need "test dummies" for it, I am your man (always the dummie)


----------



## Guido's Brother (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm not sure about the user-friendliness of other sites. 

Regardless, I warmly welcome anyone promulgating our Reformed confessions! 

As for suggestions, the only thing I would say is make sure that the proof-texts are included in a user-friendly format as well.


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Dec 25, 2008)

Guido's Brother said:


> I'm not sure about the user-friendliness of other sites.
> 
> Regardless, I warmly welcome anyone promulgating our Reformed confessions!
> 
> As for suggestions, the only thing I would say is make sure that the proof-texts are included in a user-friendly format as well.



Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Dec 25, 2008)

Include resources for single people. Since you are single yourself, you are not likely to neglect this important area, but it does seem that (to judge overly broadly) family resources do not always acknowledge the reality that not everyone gets married by age 20.


----------



## Scott1 (Dec 25, 2008)

Great idea and good looking home page already.

It would be nice if you had the confessions and scripture proofs in user-friendly organization. It would be helpful to have a search feature within the documents (e.g. a search function for the London Baptist Confession, the Westminster Confession, the Westminster Larger Catechism, etc.). I have not seen this out there yet.

You might want also to have links to each reformed denomination's web site, even compile a concise summary so you can provide leads to biblical, reformed denominations. If you want to focus on your home state, you might even have links to biblical, reformed churches in the state. 

It is great you are looking for ways to use your God given talents to further His Kingdom, and bless and edify us.


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Dec 25, 2008)

Ex Nihilo said:


> Include resources for single people. Since you are single yourself, you are not likely to neglect this important area, but it does seem that (to judge overly broadly) family resources do not always acknowledge the reality that not everyone gets married by age 20.



Will do. If there are any you have found particularly helpful, feel free to pass them along!



> It would be nice if you had the confessions and scripture proofs in user-friendly organization. It would be helpful to have a search feature within the documents (e.g. a search function for the London Baptist Confession, the Westminster Confession, the Westminster Larger Catechism, etc.). I have not seen this out there yet.
> 
> You might want also to have links to each reformed denomination's web site, even compile a concise summary so you can provide leads to biblical, reformed denominations. If you want to focus on your home state, you might even have links to biblical, reformed churches in the state.



I'll try and figure out a way to implement a search feature. I agree, this would be a helpful addition. 

Good idea on the Reformed denominations; perhaps their own websites will have concise summaries.

Thank you both for the suggestions.


----------



## Timothy William (Dec 25, 2008)

Ex Nihilo said:


> Include resources for single people. Since you are single yourself, you are not likely to neglect this important area, but it does seem that (to judge overly broadly) family resources do not always acknowledge the reality that not everyone gets married by age 20.



I agree. While there is abundance of family-oriented material of varying quality out there, there is very little for single Christians that is biblically and theologically correct and that avoids being trite and shallow.


----------



## Augusta (Dec 25, 2008)

A quickie search feature on any page if you have windows is Ctrl+f. A window pops up and you can search for a word or phrase. 

I like the site. I think it is a great idea. I like the script you used for Reformation Family.


----------

